# Anyone using the new X100V, especially as a travel body?



## slclick (Mar 14, 2020)

I have used the M5, the Pen F and various others as a small alternative or backup to my 5D series cameras in the past. As I patiently wait for later than early adopter status for the R5 I have been considering an X100V. I like the bumps in specs and finish from the F version and the simplicity appeals. Typically on family travel I have learned to take very different gear than when I travel for photographic exploits and less is more is my mantra. Jpeg and film simulation/B&W would be a plus as well. I don't always need to work with RAW! 

Anybody here have one or an X100F?


----------



## AlanF (Mar 14, 2020)

slclick said:


> I have used the M5, the Pen F and various others as a small alternative or backup to my 5D series cameras in the past. As I patiently wait for later than early adopter status for the R5 I have been considering an X100V. I like the bumps in specs and finish from the F version and the simplicity appeals. Typically on family travel I have learned to take very different gear than when I travel for photographic exploits and less is more is my mantra. Jpeg and film simulation/B&W would be a plus as well. I don't always need to work with RAW!
> 
> Anybody here have one or an X100F?


I am a follower of your signatures!


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Mar 15, 2020)

The color profiles on the Fujifilm X100 series are similar or better in some cases than the Canon profiles. These cameras are very good for travelling if you stick to 35mm equiv. focal length. AF is good and the skin tone rendering of Fuji is second to none. 
I used and sold it to buy an X-T3 because I can exchange lenses but, wanted to keep the usability and colors from Fuji cameras. This is my travel kit and jpeg straight from camera are really good. Something also to consider is that the X100 camera series aren't cheap but they are good.


----------



## Hillsilly (Mar 15, 2020)

I've got an original X100. The X100V is the first iteration to make me seriously consider upgrading. And I probably will in coming months. I use mine largely for events or trips where carrying a lot of equipment is impractical. It also makes a great back-up camera. It is compact and takes great pictures. And it looks good. 

On my older version, the autofocus isn't the fastest, and would be the main reason for me to upgrade. The only thing that holds me off is that I have a 27mm lens which I use a lot on my X-series cameras (which I use more than my x100). It effectively gives me the same form factor as an X100, but I lose the optical view finder (which I never use, anyway). 

So before jumping in on an X100V, maybe consider if another system camera is a better option. An X-T3, X-T4, X-E3, X-Pro2 or X-Pro 3 with the 27mm is similarish to the X100V, but with the ability to change lenses.


----------



## slclick (Mar 15, 2020)

Thanks. I am not interested in a different system of lenses. I tried that with Pana and Oly a few years back before jumping into the M system for travel. I want simplicity, dependability, good colors, a sharp lens, nice controls, a beautiful machine helps as well. I am interested how the digital converter works this time around. Is there less degradation when you zoom up to 70mm equivalent? This will be interesting.


----------



## cayenne (Mar 16, 2020)

I think I'm done buying cameras for a bit.....BUT, I have been eyeballing videos about the Fuji X-Pro 3.

Now to me, THAT looks like a fun little travel camera...small, capable and I'd think with maybe 2 lenses would be fun to take on the run when wanting to travel light.

But right now...shooting with what I have, and saving my nickels and dimes for the R5 and maybe a new piece of glass for it.....

C


----------

